# New Trapper Concern



## nsteinke (Nov 16, 2008)

Sooooo... I have been researching this for about two weeks before I actually put a set out. My uncle and dad trapped fox back in the 80's so I am fortunate that they have the equipment I am going to need. I know that I may be in for a long haul and it may be weeks before I finally get the fox that I am after.

I have a couple questions.

I drive an SUV, I know that scent is a huge issue. If I put the trap basket in a large garbage bag should I be OK? I do not want scent to be the reason I do not catch Mr Fox.

I plan on using Hawbakers Long Distance Call and their #4. Has anyone used this before or what do you recommend?

Any additional pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

scent could be an issue but idk much. that stuff is the best u can get your hands on.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Scent is an issue but don't let it consume you. I use a bag for carrying my stuff to the set and I just put my bag in the bed of my pickup. Just keep your basket out of any gas, oil, blood, etc.. and you will be fine. I use to drive an SUV and never had a problem.

I have never tried those lures but have had great success with Fox Hollows "Voodoo" and Milligan's "Cat-Man-Do".


----------



## sixgunslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

I use an suv for a vehicle as well, I keep my clean traps in a plastic tote to keep them scent free as possible. All my other gear is kept out in the open. You have to have a little concern for scent control, but as stated above, don't let it be your life. If an animal wants to work your set, it wll. I have caught first night sets, but most of the time it takes a day or two for the fox to start working them. Once thay start making catches, The smell from the catch circles will be a good attractor as well as the catch circle itself.

As long as you can kep your traps clean to avoid digging, you should not worry about scent much other than avoiding gas ond oils on your shoes.


----------

